

Just launched - Feedback please - cherif
http://www.kembrel.com/

======
cherif
Also check this out: <http://apps.facebook.com/kembrel/>

As far as we know, we are the first to have a private sales store running
inside Facebook

------
mrbird
I think you need an example of what it is on the front page, or at least
linked from it. I think most people will be reluctant to register for
something without knowing what it is.

~~~
cherif
do you mean put some examples of deals on the front page?

